# Stitch pattern for the Cardigan, and the Top, that I have just made and put on here.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Seeing that so many people want the instructions as to how to do the stitch pattern that was used for my cardigan and top, and seeing that I can't find a way of posting a pic of the card, I am going to try to explain it to you.

It is 12st wide by 28 rows.
The black marks on a Mylar sheet....black keys used on other electronics start with 6st going from the right hand side over to the left hand side for 2 rows.
For the next two rows the block of 6st move over one space to the left......again for 2 rows.
You continue to move the block of 6st stitches over, after 2 rows, for a total of 14 rows.
Now comes the tricky bit to explain.....
That block of 6st.....that was black marks/keys now becomes white. So these white marks now do the exact same as the black ones but going from the left to the right. You will be filling each side of the 6 white stitches with back.
Basically it is shaped like a arrow head pointing to the left, with the bottom half black and the top half white.

It is a Double Bed Technique.....main bed and ribber bed used together. 
You knit it in full needle rib.......details in your ribber manuals.
You select the needles for the pattern going from left to right.
On the right you press in both part buttons on a Brother's main carriage....or set the dial on a Silver Reed's carriage to slip.
You leave the ribber carriage settings as they are......knitting on every row.
You knit 14 rows in one colour and then 14 rows in the second colour.

For fine yarns I advice you use the fine knit bars that should have come with your ribbers.
I also advice that you obviously leave the ribbers cast on comb and weights in place for as long as you can. If the comb is reaching the floor.....or it is too far down from the knitting.....then use the comb that comes with a Brother ribber.....the sort that you can move higher up the knitted piece. If you don't have one of these combs you can push the teeth of a normal ribber comb through the work and put the wire back in. But please be careful doing this because the teeth can snap the yarn!

I hope you can understand this......I have done my best to describe it.....but I'm not a pattern writer. 

Best of luck........Sue.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Am bookmarking the pattern and it's written very well. Thanks Sue.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Sue, this was posted on your Facebook entry, that is the card you describe, or am I wrong?
Very nice pattern, I will try this as my next project.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Sue, this was posted on your Facebook entry, that is the card you describe, or am I wrong?
> Very nice pattern, I will try this as my next project.


Yep that's it Karla, I didn't know how to put it on here. I wish you had posted this before I started to try to explain how to do it, it would have saved me a lot of time. :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

That is a nice pattern. This is one strand each of 2/30 Yeoman Cannele. 
How did you do the shaping on the sweater?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Karla, I always have the last needle on the main bed when doing double bed knitting. I stick to this rule if I decrease or increase.
When I decrease I take the ribber stitch up to the main bed and knit it through the stitch above it. Then I decrease the end stitch the way you would if using just the main bed only. 
When increasing I do a double bed e-wrap.


----------



## collarn (Nov 21, 2015)

This is lovely. Whereabouts are you on FB. I must have missed the cardigan there.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

collarn said:


> This is lovely. Whereabouts are you on FB. I must have missed the cardigan there.


I have put both a Cardigan and a Summer Top that I have done on here....two different topics. If you click on my name you should find them.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> When I decrease I take the ribber stitch up to the main bed and knit it through the stitch above it. Then I decrease the end stitch the way you would if using just the main bed only.
> When increasing I do a double bed e-wrap.


What about the neck edge? Cut and sew or with hold?


----------



## collarn (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you Sue. Found you on FB and had a look at the links. Saving for a "rainy" day :sm01:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> What about the neck edge? Cut and sew or with hold?


Neither, I cast off and then do an enclosed neck.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Neither, I cast off and then do an enclosed neck.


Sorry, don't understand. For the summer weight top you have a round neck edge. You can cast off in the middle, but still do only one shoulder and have one on hold. Don't know how well this works with hanging weights and double knit.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The front of the cardigan is knit in 2 separate sections. Its neck shaping is done with decreases, as Sue explained above, on one side of each piece.


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

Can I do this on a lk150?


----------

